# Gaps between flagstones help please



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

We have some flagstones in part of the back garden, my mrs has removed the weeds and moss that were in the gaps, creating something that is very tidy but has some gaps that could do with filling. 6-8mm at a guess.

Any advice on the best (ie easiest!!) product and method to use?

I'm presuming brushing in some kind of sand but clueless after that (and generally ignorant on garden matters) so apologies if this is a really dense question


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

silver sand. Simply brush it into the gaps and leave it.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Or a dry sand and cement mix just brushed in.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Does some of it already have pointing in it ? 

If it does then maybe using resin mortar which can be brushed in as well and this hardens when it comes into contact with air


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys, I like the idea of the resin mortar and cement mix, might make it a bit more robust maybe?

Will look into those more.


----------

